# Eggyg



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2016)

@eggyg has asked me to let you know that she is currently dealing with a family illness, and won't be able to come to the Leeds Meet, or post much for the time being. 

I'm sure everyone will join me in wishing her and her family well, and sending our love, support and best wishes {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## grovesy (Nov 13, 2016)

Wishing her and family all the best!


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Nov 13, 2016)

So sorry to hear this @eggyg 

I hope all is well soon. Sending love and hugs xx


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 13, 2016)

All the best, @eggyg.  Take care x


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 13, 2016)

So sorry to hear this eggy but sending love and best wishes to you and your family xx


----------



## Hazel (Nov 13, 2016)

Oh dear, sending much love to @eggyg and family xxx


----------



## Robin (Nov 13, 2016)

Very sorry to hear that, Eggyg, love and best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 13, 2016)

@eggyg I recall you saying that you'd bring your guitar to Leeds.  I was looking forward to meeting you and enjoying a good old singalong.  Perhaps another day.  In the meantime, all good wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 13, 2016)

Hey Elaine I hope whatever causes you upheaval gets sorted real soon. Love and best wishes from me and mine xXx


----------



## Amigo (Nov 13, 2016)

Hoping whatever is causing the present concern isn't too serious and can be resolved very soon. Sending best wishes, Amigo x


----------



## pottersusan (Nov 13, 2016)

Best wishes to you @eggyg  and your family.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 13, 2016)

Best wishes and hugs from me too @eggyg, I hope it turns out well for you all.


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 13, 2016)

Best wishes, Elaine, stay strong


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 13, 2016)

Sending you whatever you need eggyg. Hugs, love and warm wishes. X


----------



## Flower (Nov 13, 2016)

Sending best wishes to you eggyg and your family x


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 13, 2016)

Best wishes to you and your family Elaine.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Nov 13, 2016)

Best wishes and hugs to you and your family eggyg.


----------



## eggyg (Nov 14, 2016)

Morning everyone. Thanks for all your heartfelt messages. It means a lot. Unfortunately, Mr Eggy had a heart attack last Tuesday. This came completely out of the blue. This is his second, 9 years ago, again total shock, he went on to have a quadruple bypass ( he doesn't do things by half!). He has lived a healthy life since, never smoked or been overweight, cycles, goes to the gym, eats well. He's home now after receiving 2 stents in one of his blocked grafts and having some clots removed. There's no reason he won't make a full recovery. The docs reckon it's genetics as it's obviously not his life style. As you can imagine I've been in a bit of a state, I'm worrying much more than him. In fact I think he's looking forward to me going back to work on Thursday so he can have some peace! It's his third chance and we realise he has been very lucky. And to think last Monday all I had to worry about was that I'd picked up 2 bars of 70% chocolate instead of my favourite 85%! Carpe Diem ( seize the day). Love Elaine. X


----------



## grovesy (Nov 14, 2016)

eggyg said:


> Morning everyone. Thanks for all your heartfelt messages. It means a lot. Unfortunately, Mr Eggy had a heart attack last Tuesday. This came completely out of the blue. This is his second, 9 years ago, again total shock, he went on to have a quadruple bypass ( he doesn't do things by half!). He has lived a healthy life since, never smoked or been overweight, cycles, goes to the gym, eats well. He's home now after receiving 2 stents in one of his blocked grafts and having some clots removed. There's no reason he won't make a full recovery. The docs reckon it's genetics as it's obviously not his life style. As you can imagine I've been in a bit of a state, I'm worrying much more than him. In fact I think he's looking forward to me going back to work on Thursday so he can have some peace! It's his third chance and we realise he has been very lucky. And to think last Monday all I had to worry about was that I'd picked up 2 bars of 70% chocolate instead of my favourite 85%! Carpe Diem ( seize the day). Love Elaine. X


Hope he has a good recovery! Take care!


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 14, 2016)

Oh Elaine, I'm sorry to hear this, but so glad the docs think he'll be well again and that he's home.


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 14, 2016)

Sorry to hear this Eggyg. Glad to hear that hubby is home. Wish him a speedy recovery from me. Sending you both hugs. X


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm so glad mr eggy is doing well now. It certainly makes you think when something big happens! Take care of yourself too eggy and thank you for update.


----------



## Robin (Nov 14, 2016)

Lindarose said:


> I'm so glad mr eggy is doing well now. It certainly makes you think when something big happens! Take care of yourself too eggy and thank you for update.


Wishing Mr Eggy a speedy recovery, and don't forget to take care of yourself as well as him, eggy!


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 14, 2016)

Great news that he's back in action again, Elaine. As you say, carpe diem. It's not often you get second and third chances. And take care of yourself as well. 
Three cheers for the NHS


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 14, 2016)

That must have been really scary for you Elaine. I am so glad that he is on the mend. Please give him my best and take extra special care of him and yourself. We will all be thinking of you both


----------



## eggyg (Nov 14, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Great news that he's back in action again, Elaine. As you say, carpe diem. It's not often you get second and third chances. And take care of yourself as well.
> Three cheers for the NHS


Mike, you are so right. From the minute we arrived in A & E until he was discharged, the care he has received was second to none. We both are very grateful.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 14, 2016)

Hope your old man is back up and at 'em in double quick time Eggy.


----------



## FergusC (Nov 14, 2016)

Glad your husband is safely home.
Be gentle with him for a while!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 14, 2016)

What a shock, eggyg.  Wish him all the best from me.


----------



## Amigo (Nov 14, 2016)

You must have had a very frightening time Eggy. So pleased it's worked out well and sending best wishes for no further problems. Amigo x


----------



## KookyCat (Nov 15, 2016)

Blimey Eggy that must have been a shocker.  The NHS are marvellous in an emergency aren't they (we don't say that enough).  I'm very glad everything turned out OK in the end and I hope they're going to keep an eye on him from now on.  Wishing Mr Eggy a smooth recovery and you a bit of down time to enjoy that chocolate x


----------



## khskel (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm happy for you that things seem to be on the up


----------



## Bloden (Nov 15, 2016)

I was wondering where you were, Eggyg. So sorry to hear about Mr Eggy. Take care both of you. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## eggyg (Nov 17, 2016)

A quick update on Mr Eggy. He's doing well and up and about. I went back to work today and although I was worried he seems to have survived without me! Doc has said another month off and then a phased return. He's a health and safety manager so has quite a stressful job ( although he really enjoys it). He's pottering about, taking a little exercise each day and watching all the films that I refuse to! Gravity today, ughh! I hated it. So thanks once again for all your well wishes, I'll keep you updated.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 17, 2016)

Good news Eggy, glad to hear he's doing so well.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 17, 2016)

Yaaaaay Eggy that is a relief. I'm glad he's home and doing well.  The good care of him and yourself X


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Nov 17, 2016)

Good to hear eggyg


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 18, 2016)

Great news Eggy.  Sorry, but Gravity is a great film.


----------



## eggyg (Nov 18, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Great news Eggy.  Sorry, but Gravity is a great film.


It's obviously a 'man' thing! I couldn't hear a word they said.


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks for keeping us updated on Mr Eggy's recovery. Im with you on this one, Gravity was boring!!!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 18, 2016)

eggyg said:


> It's obviously a 'man' thing! I couldn't hear a word they said.


Ah, but it's Sandra Bullock! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Fabulous film!  At least he won't get any big surprises if he's seen it before  Hope he takes things steady and finds some good books to read


----------



## AJLang (Nov 19, 2016)

Sorry for my delay in replying. I'm so sorry to hear about this but I'm glad that Mr Eggy is making a good recovery. Hugs to both of you x


----------



## Carolg (Nov 19, 2016)

Glad mr eggy is home and on the mend. You take care of yourself as well. X


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 19, 2016)

{{*hugs*}}
I'm glad he's coming along.


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm a bit bothered by all these men liking Gravity, and not the ladies. Has Mr Clooney lost his allure for women, and is now attracting men? I know Sandra Bullock is in it, but I wouldn't climb over my missus to get to her. What's going on?


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 20, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> I'm a bit bothered by all these men liking Gravity, and not the ladies. Has Mr Clooney lost his allure for women, and is now attracting men? I know Sandra Bullock is in it, but I wouldn't climb over my missus to get to her. What's going on?


I've not bothered to see it so don't know. I'll not say more about the cast other than I'm not bothered about seeing Clooney.


----------



## Radders (Nov 20, 2016)

I quite liked Gravity, but then I do tend to like sci fi, especially when there are sympathetic characters in it.


----------



## eggyg (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi all. I just had to share this with you all as I'm at work all on my Todd and need to tell someone. Mr Eggy has just called me to announce he's been out for a walk with his camera ( very keen photographer) for over an hour and had no twinges or breathlessness. I am so relieved as last week seemed like two steps forward one back, he had an allergic reaction to one of his tablets, had to have GP out on Friday as was feverish, luckily just a virus and on his daily walk on Sunday he had had to stop and take his GTN spray, he was a bit down as you can imagine. But last night he said he felt 'normal', and I'm just so chuffed I could burst! Onwards and upwards!  PS he's starting the Hobbit series today, thank goodness I'm at work! Ha!


----------



## grovesy (Nov 24, 2016)

Glad to hear he is making some improvement!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 24, 2016)

Ah, that's great to hear Eggyg!  Long may the good times continue!


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 24, 2016)

Aye, great news. He might get a bit more symptomatic in very cold weather, so he should be well wrapped up


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 24, 2016)

Thats great news Eggy


----------



## Robin (Nov 24, 2016)

Oh that's good to hear, Eggy!


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Nov 24, 2016)

Fantastic news!!


----------



## eggyg (Nov 24, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Aye, great news. He might get a bit more symptomatic in very cold weather, so he should be well wrapped up


Yes Mike, think that was trouble on Sunday, very cold again today but sunny, he had strict instructions to put a scarf around his mouth which he did , and his Benny hat!


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 24, 2016)

Great to read your post eggy! Love good news! 
My youngest has just read The Hobbit and loved it. Wants the rest of the series for xmas!


----------

